# DP Review: no news? (at this post time)



## pierlux (May 28, 2013)

May 23: 4 news.
May 24: 3 news.
May 25: 2 news.
May 27: only 1.
Today: no news? (at this post time)

I've noticed in the past, when news languish on DP Review (maybe) it's because the Staff is working hard on something really exciting. Do you folks ever had the same sensation or is it just me suffering for an acute attack of CRSAS (Canon Rumors Speculation Addiction Syndrome)? 

I'm wondering whether they're all too busy playing with some exciting new stuff... from Canon? 

(But maybe a flood of insignificant news is just around the corner)


----------



## Canon-F1 (May 28, 2013)

i have a real life and not much time to do such a statistics... so i don´t know what it means. 8)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 28, 2013)

Some people get to take holidays off. Now that the holiday weekend is over, things will get back to normal.


----------

